# Lieferumfang



## Wurzelzwergel (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich diesbezüglich weder auf der Radon oder HS Page etwas gefunden habe mal kurz an euch die Frage:
Was liegt dem Bike (in meinem Fall dem Swoop CA 10.0 HD, sollte aber ja bei allen mehr oder weniger gleich sein) an Zubehör bei?

bei einer FOX Gabel alle Volumenspacer (sollten denke ich 4 sein bei einer 36 oder 38)?
bei einem Fox Float x2 Dämpfer 4 teilbare Volumenspacer?
tubless Ventile zum umrüsten?
Chaintool für die Schaltung?
Transportsicherung für die Bremsen bei ausgebautem Rad?
Gruß und Danke!


----------



## Tbuschi (15. Juni 2020)

Vielleicht hilft dir es wenn ich dir den Inhalt von meinem Radon Cragger mitteile.
Leider da mit RockShox Gabel und nicht wie von Dir angefragt mit Fox Fahrwerk.

Bei mir waren keine Spacer dabei, kein Toll für die Schaltung, die Tubeless Ventile waren bei dem DT-Swiss Laufradsatz dabei wie auch die Transportsicherung für die MT5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roonieman (15. Juni 2020)

Wurzelzwergel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich diesbezüglich weder auf der Radon oder HS Page etwas gefunden habe mal kurz an euch die Frage:
> Was liegt dem Bike (in meinem Fall dem Swoop CA 10.0 HD, sollte aber ja bei allen mehr oder weniger gleich sein) an Zubehör bei?
> ...



Hi,

ich habe kein swoop aber ein Skeen mit Fox Fahrwerk. Bei mir dabei war:

Transportsicherung Bremsen
Tubeless Ventile
Und kleine Klebepads (keine Ahnung wofür die sind)

Also auch bei mir mit Fox keine Spacer dabei. Hoffe das hilft etwas

gruß


----------



## Tbuschi (15. Juni 2020)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Und kleine Klebepads (keine Ahnung wofür die sind)


 
Wenn die Pads klar sind, dann für Reibungen am Rahmen, dass dort keine Kratzer entstehen.


----------



## Roonieman (15. Juni 2020)

Ja sind klar. Bei den Zügen ist ja schon abgeklebt deshalb wusste ich nicht wofür die noch sind. Und mit ca. 3cm sind die doch klein?


----------



## jsunny (15. Juni 2020)

Bei mir waren Spacer, Tubeless Ventile, Aufkleber !! und ein "Werkzeug" von Rockshox zum Einziehen von neuen Leitungen dabei. Eigentlich alles was ich erwartet habe.


----------



## sinux (16. Juni 2020)

Habe ein Jealous mit MT Trail Custom (MT4/MT5) (Vierkolben/Zweikolben) in Bonn (=Megastore) gekauft. Da gab es nur zwei Transportsicherungen für die Bremsen dazu, obwohl man drei braucht. Mehr würden mir nicht zustehen  sagte mir der freundliche Herr. Ansonsten gab's Klebepads und Tubeless Ventile auf Nachfrage.
Schon lustig bei so einem Cent Artikel bei einem Rad von fast 3000€. Ich konnte es aber verschmerzen. Rad läuft prima.


----------

